# Unterschiede bei Joins



## Katzehuhn (26. Mai 2005)

Was is der Unterschied von Left Join, Inner Join und Join? Kann jemand so nett sein und mir das erklären?


----------



## hpvw (26. Mai 2005)

Guido Stepken hat das ganz gut erklärt.
INNER JOIN entspricht in MySQL einem "normalen" JOIN. Aus Kompatibilitätsgründen mit SQL-Dialekten anderer DBMS führt MySQL diese Syntax als Synonym für JOIN.
In diesem Artikel ist es etwas allgemeiner gehalten, daher wird dort explizit vom INNER JOIN gesprochen.

Gruß hpvw.


----------

